# Salt shakers????or Not a salt shaker???? TIS THE QUESTION



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

This white  possibly porcelain one toothpick holder or salt shaker? 









this a salt shaker or Possibly an ink well?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 2, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> This white  possibly porcelain one toothpick holder or salt shaker? View attachment 216377
> View attachment 216379View attachment 216380View attachment 216378this a salt shaker or Possibly an ink well?View attachment 216375View attachment 216376View attachment 216377


Definitely salt shakers or shakers of sorts. Porcelain one had a cork on the bottom fill hole and the glass one it usually a metal cap.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Definitely salt shakers or shakers of sorts. Porcelain one had a cork on the bottom fill hole and the glass one it usually a metal cap.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ty my friend lol I got another question 
Ink well or candle holder


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 2, 2021)

That third one looks like an inkwell for sure.  Would have been a refillable one that sat on someone's desk permanently, not one that you bought ink in from the store.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That third one looks like an inkwell for sure.  Would have been a refillable one that sat on someone's desk permanently, not one that you bought ink in from the store.


Thank you its heavy  for as small as it is lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

Looks like a candle holder. If it is an ink well wouldn't the well be bigger?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 3, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Thank you its heavy  for as small as it is lol





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like a candle holder. If it is an ink well wouldn't the well be bigger?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like a candle holder. If it is an ink well wouldn't the well be bigger?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Here is one I found pretty Close to the one I found


----------



## brent little (Jan 3, 2021)

My grandmother had a porcelain holder close to the first one. She used it to hold flowers.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Here is one I found pretty Close to the one I found


Wow that is cool. Never saw an ink well like that. I thought they were candle stick holders. I have to look at my stuff again. Thanks for the lesson buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 3, 2021)

LEA


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow that is cool. Never saw an ink well like that. I thought they were candle stick holders. I have to look at my stuff again. Thanks for the lesson buddy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


LEARNED SOMETHING MYSELF TODAY LOL


----------



## Brewster113 (Jan 6, 2021)

I believe that the glass one is definitely a salt shaker, the porcelain one could be a sander. Back in the day they would sprinkle sand on the wet ink to help it dry. But more than likely it to is a salt shaker.


----------



## Palani (Jan 6, 2021)

I would say ink well nice.


----------

